# Decided to redo my Tanks.



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been growing plants in these tanks since late May and early April. They have gotten to the point were I have used them for 5 different tanks and they keep on sprouting(Which is AWESOME!) but they really were not able to look good because of my lack of layout/design. So I decided to replant them in the best way that I can.

BEFORE(Before all the growth)








AFTER!









I still need some better carpeting plants because my dwarf hairgrass is not growing as well as I would like.

I also redid my 10g Sorority and made a new 5g RCS tank. Those will be posted in the near future.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

nice i have one of those Betta logs my Betta loves it. How big is that tank. you could build a soriety and put at least 3 females remember no males.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

This is a 10gallon and I already own a 10g Sorority and it has been running since May. I think once my betta's pass I will be going for more peaceful fish because I would like to have my RCS to be in all my tanks but with betta's they tend to eat them up.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Is that a female betta?


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

That is a male placket. His name is Charger.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Wow I love plakats there beautiful where did you get him.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

I got him at petsmart late May.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is my 5 Gallon NPT with Red Cherry Shrimp.








I will probably add in some hardscape items when I can find inert materials.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Seems as though my tinkering with Photobucket removed my pictures. Here they are again.
Before:








After:








5 Gallon Shrimp Tank:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice pics, Zergymonster.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I forget the name of the T rex! was it.. steve? lol

Your java ferns look very healthy  DO you have any issues with the betta log's paint chipping off? mine has been doing that and the entire bottom is grey and paintless.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

The Dino is Steve-rex, my log is losing its color in the middle of the log but the outside of the log is still going strong. Either way Charger still likes zooming in and out of it.


----------



## ZergyMonster (Feb 20, 2012)

Here is a small update. I decided that my fish needed a change in scenery; my Sorority tank has been having algae problems since the start and I have now changed it into my tetra and RCS tank. You can't see the neons because they were a little stressed from the move but are very active now.








I have also switched my sorority into my previously betta community tank. That tank has had snail issues and my girls love to eat up snails.








My boy Charger unfortunately got a down grade on his tank size but now lives alone (unless you consider MTS tank mates.) (you can see him on the left) He is not a happy camper right now but he has been making a bubble nest so he must feel like this new place is his own.








Here he was swimming in his old tank.








I also was just in the mood to take pictures so here is a random assortment.
















Steve-Rex
















My cat being nosy


----------

